# Hallo from Wales, UK!



## Shai Hulud (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been in the martial arts scene for about 4 years total now - past 4 years taking up JKD UK with Scimitar Martial Arts, and the past two and a half also trying out KFM with official instructors here in Wales. It's been quite the experience so far.

I'm a 22 year old female engineering student. I get my trip from renewable energy and sustainable development. Go green! It's a pleasure to be here and I look forward to meeting the lot of you and different peoples of all sorts around this forum.

Cheers,
Ally


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome to MT, Ally. There is much to see here, we hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome to MT, Ally. We have a few things in common. I'm training in original JKD. I have training in a few other arts over the past 35 years, bur JKD is the real deal. My company also is dedicated to renewable energy and sustainability. I'm very much into green.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Personally, I'm moderately pale, unless we've been on a dive trip recently, then I'm fairly brown. I'm only green when I'm sick.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for having me seasoned and Reckless.

@Reckless:I'm finding that JKD's just what the doctor ordered for supplementing Keysi's quirky approach to streetfighting. The Keysi Fighting Method's immensely enjoyable for me, but nothing beats the immaculately efficient and no-frills approach JKD adopts. Cheers to that.

It's good to meet other people committed to green industry. I'm currently working on a small neighborhood project here with solar panels.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for having me. You the type that doesn't like his greens then?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 9, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> Thanks for having me. You the type that doesn't like his greens then?



No no... I eat lots of greens. Nothing like a good salad to make the steak taste better.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 9, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> No no... I eat lots of greens. Nothing like a good salad to make the steak taste better.


Nothing quite like lettuce, peppers, balsamic and a little pepper to complement a steak and break the ice on a forum. Cheers, DD.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome! I'm relatively new here as well. it's a pretty cool community. Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Croeso! always good to have another Brit especially a woman!


----------



## Buka (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome to MT, Shai Hulud!


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk Shai, have fun.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 10, 2014)

Well cheers to the lot of you here! Quite the happy bunch aren't you?  It's a pleasure to be here and I'm looking forward to running into you lot around the forums!


----------



## donald1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Going on 5 years here  nice to meet you,  feel free to post what ever 
Ps.  Drinks go ON the coasters NOT the table top :lfao:



Dirty Dog said:


> No no... I eat lots of greens. Nothing like a good salad to make the steak taste better.



I like salad...  Just minus the vegetables and double the bacon


----------



## Takai (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to MT...from the other side of the pond.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 11, 2014)

Way cool handle. I'm jealous.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 11, 2014)

Takai said:


> Welcome to MT...from the other side of the pond.


Cheers. 

Washington or Oregon?


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 11, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Way cool handle. I'm jealous.


I'm a big fan of the Dune series.


----------



## Takai (Nov 13, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Washington or Oregon?



Oregon.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> I've been in the martial arts scene for about 4 years total now - past 4 years taking up JKD UK with Scimitar Martial Arts, and the past two and a half also trying out KFM with official instructors here in Wales. It's been quite the experience so far.
> 
> I'm a 22 year old female engineering student. I get my trip from renewable energy and sustainable development. Go green! It's a pleasure to be here and I look forward to meeting the lot of you and different peoples of all sorts around this forum.
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you. So how is it in Wales? I heard it rains a lot there because of how the clouds don't always pass over the mountains but that might just be certain parts of Wales.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 15, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> I'm a big fan of the Dune series.


I'm reading "Mentats Of Dune", now.


----------



## K-man (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to MT from the antipodes. Not so green here being the wide brown land and a all that ... and we have a not so green PM.
:wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

